# Round 2 Sci Fi kits



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Woohoo, my local LHS got all the Star Trek kits in today, Romuland and klingon BOP, Reliant, and Ent B. Im getting mine on the way home from work.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Woohoo, my local LHS got all the Star Trek kits in today, Romuland and klingon BOP, Reliant, and Ent B. Im getting mine on the way home from work.


 Great News!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

And here I heard Round 2 only cancel kits.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Woohoo, my local LHS got all the Star Trek kits in today, Romuland and klingon BOP, Reliant, and Ent B. Im getting mine on the way home from work.


 I plan to get the Reliant and Enterprise B next week. If you have a camera and open those kits up today would you please post pictures of the Reliant and Enterprise B inner contents. I know they have been improved and revisions have been made to them. Any photos you may be able to take would be appreciated. Thank You, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I plan to get the Reliant and Enterprise B next week. If you have a camera and open those kits up today would you please post pictures of the Reliant and Enterprise B inner contents. I know they have been improved and revisions have been made to them. Any photos you may be able to take would be appreciated. Thank You, Guy Schlicter.


Ill see if I have some time this weekend. I think I might hold off on the Ent B for now, The Reliant and Klingon and Romulan BOPs are a definate though.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Solium said:


> And here I heard Round 2 only cancel kits.


Apparently there are some people that focus on the negative and others that focus on the positive. I tend to lean towards the positive - I prefer to worry about kits that are coming out and where to get them, not kits that aren't being released. It's just easier that way.

Bryan


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I would like to see how they modifief the top piece for the secondary hull seeing as I'm currently trying to get the panel lines in the correct places.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got home with the kits. Nice packaging, and full boxes. I heard from Round 2 , and the aztec decals for the Reliant will be available the end of this month. On a bright note, the side of the Romulan BOP box shows the other kits. The Klingon cruiser says returning soon as we saw on their site. The surprising news is that there is also the picture of the Galileo 7, and it also says returning soon. That is awesome news. Hopefully they fix the aft problems. Would love to see the old Exploration set as well


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

A corrected Galileo would be good

Only way to fix the exploration set is to remaster it in a larger size - that thing was strictly for kids, and kid-sized hands


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Solium said:


> And here I heard Round 2 only cancel kits.


dude, whatever. Just be grateful and move along.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Was in the LHS earlier today to pick up a strip cutter ... and saw the Reliant sitting in a box not even on the shelves yet. I had to pick it up ...

I've got a couple of ideas ready to go and will announce what's coming next week.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Went to my LHS today, and guess what I found? A RBOP and originals of the KBOP, Reliant, and a 1st issue Ent. B. 

I'll get some stuff from them when they offer something new. I'm interested in the decals, but I have a feeling that Acreations are still better.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> dude, whatever. Just be grateful and move along.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Solium said:


> I was being sarcastic.


Solium -

Don't feel bad....I got it right from the start.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sarcasm isn't something you get or you don't.

I know he was kidding as evidenced by the smiley. It's just that I think we could cut R2 a break once in a while and stop with the negativity whether it's tongue in cheek or not.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I know I am new here. But please read some of my other posts. I've been defending Round 2 in multiple threads. Thus the reason for the sarcasm remark. Anyway didn't mean to tick you off.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Well he's entitled to be sarcastic.

I know you want to defend R2 Mages, I just don't think they deserve it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Solium said:


> I know I am new here. But please read some of my other posts. I've been defending Round 2 in multiple threads. Thus the reason for the sarcasm remark. Anyway didn't mean to tick you off.


Not ticked off. Promise. 

Just...I can't think of the word for it. Overzealous fanboy, maybe?

It's all good. Didn't mean to sound as POed as I probably did.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Woohoo, my local LHS got all the Star Trek kits in today, Romuland and klingon BOP, Reliant, and Ent B. Im getting mine on the way home from work.


Pictures pictures pictures.

I'm most interested in the reliant as it has the most modifications.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Pictures pictures pictures.
> 
> I'm most interested in the reliant as it has the most modifications.


 Its on my Priority list of kits to pick up this upcoming week, followed by the Enterprise B.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You have to admit...
R2 has saved us model builders money by reissuing the old kits (with upgrades) we missed out on instead of us having to pay out the keester on evilbay. I still cannot justify paying $50.00 on the reissue clear Ent. D
Just wish they would *at least give us a status* on the 1/350 E that's all.
-Jim


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> sarcasm isn't something you get or you don't.
> 
> I know he was kidding as evidenced by the smiley. It's just that I think we could cut R2 a break once in a while and stop with the negativity whether it's tongue in cheek or not.


I thought that's what he was implying with the sarcasm.... Sometimes you have to look a bit deeper than what you see on a computer screen.

Bryan


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

In my military career I used to say that email (and by extension msgboards) is evil. Without body language conveying the remaining 70-80% of the message, there's just too much room for misunderstanding, so taking each other with a grain (or ten) of salt is the best we can do to keep things civil.

now to stay on topic - I'm jazzed about the Galileo and hope they put some real effort into correcting and otherwise improving it!

Tib


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Pictures pictures pictures.
> 
> I'm most interested in the reliant as it has the most modifications.


Same here. Thanks for any pictures in advance!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

PC police seem to be out in force!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

whaa whaa whaa, bitch, whine. moan, complain. give us info, tell us more, stick to a schedule. Make better this, more detail that, too expensive. Too many parts, decals suck, they make the same kits but I want new stuff. blah blah blah, 
"Get a life!" sound familer? either go start your own company, and make what you want or shut the hell up and go build something. oh yeah i have to add the smiley face so that no one gets in a tizzy.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Tiberious said:


> In my military career I used to say that email (and by extension msgboards) is evil. Without body language conveying the remaining 70-80% of the message, there's just too much room for misunderstanding, so taking each other with a grain (or ten) of salt is the best we can do to keep things civil.Tib


Hey that is what smileys are for!!:wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Tiberious said:


> In my military career I used to say that email (and by extension msgboards) is evil. Without body language conveying the remaining 70-80% of the message, there's just too much room for misunderstanding, so taking each other with a grain (or ten) of salt is the best we can do to keep things civil.
> 
> now to stay on topic - I'm jazzed about the Galileo and hope they put some real effort into correcting and otherwise improving it!
> 
> Tib


Other than the upper hull, the lower hull, the interior, the seats and the landing gear, there's not that much wrong with the original kit!:freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I noticed that "Galileo" coming soon too. Not sure if that was an idea they've had and since discarded, but it would be cool if they improved the kit!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

still, no pictures!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Jafo said:


> whaa whaa whaa, bitch, whine. moan, complain. give us info, tell us more, stick to a schedule. Make better this, more detail that, too expensive. Too many parts, decals suck, they make the same kits but I want new stuff. blah blah blah,
> "Get a life!" sound familer? either go start your own company, and make what you want or shut the hell up and go build something. oh yeah i have to add the smiley face so that no one gets in a tizzy.


Direct, and to the point! Thank you Jafo for saying what many of us "grown up" modelers have been thinking. These are some of the many reasons why I no longer share with the group. Author! Author!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Galileo!!

can't wait.

Bor


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

This is a blanket statement that is aimed at all of us. This is a public forum, a place for views to be expressed. Any view! We may not agree with someone’s opinion, but that does not make it wrong. We may make a statement, but that does not make it right. If you have a problem reading an opinion, in a public forum, that does not agree with yours and you need to lash out at the person who wrote it, then perhaps this is not the place to be hanging out! I gave up giving a flip about what overpriced piece of plastic may or may not be coming out. If something is produced and available, I may or may not buy it! Windmills!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Windmills? Awesome! I had a windmill model back when I had an HO railroad!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where did they talk about the Galileo?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Jafo said:


> whaa whaa whaa, bitch, whine. moan, complain. give us info, tell us more, stick to a schedule. Make better this, more detail that, too expensive. Too many parts, decals suck, they make the same kits but I want new stuff. blah blah blah,
> "Get a life!" sound familer? either go start your own company, and make what you want or shut the hell up and go build something. oh yeah i have to add the smiley face so that no one gets in a tizzy.


Word :dude:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Since some people forget that this is a public forum and we can express what we want I can easily see there are some tools in this thread.

Since I have spen HUNDREDS of dollars on kits from them, and they expect me to buy more of their stuff I do get the right to Bitch, Moan, and Complain all I want. I do build several models at once, and I still find time to be critical of a company that says they listen, so I make sure they can hear what I have to say.

I don't think we'll hear anything since they're hiding under a rock like they should. They announce and cancel announce and cancel, and then say nothing. I hope you love AMT kits, cause thats all we're getting.

JAFO, Mages, I would LOVE to see some of the stuff you've actually built. Maybe you should take your own advice.

Update: Now the 1/350 Decals are history along with the JJprise, AMT Bigfoot and counting.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I have to use intelligent buying strategy this time. The Reliant and Enterprise B come at a time where I still have some money to get by but have to watch my spending. Over the past 2 weeks I purchased 2 A.M.T.Romulan Bird Of Prey reissues and the Clear Enterprise D. I will have more money the first week in February and these kits are now a little more money with the added improvements made. I want them but I will regenerate my money supply before I buy anymore.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Post removed by me.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Here are some pics*

Sorry, I was a little busy this weekend. Here are some pics of the new Round 2 Star Trek kits I got. I didnt get the E-B as I never really cared for it.










The Reliant is pretty much the same as before with some minor fixes





























The one big fix is now the saucer edges are smooth. I also heard from Round 2 on the aztec decals. They should be available for purchase by the end of this month


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The romulan BOP is the same as well. Again the only difference is the clear nacelles and the plasma weapon





































Again the news here is the hint of the rereleasing of the Galileo as seen here


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The Klingon BOP has the landing gear and rear hatch. It is molded in green, and I think the original was in grey.




























All 3 kits have the dome bases as well
I love model bulding , and I for one am greatful that Round 2 is re releasing these great kits from my youth. Re releasing as it appears the Galileo 7 is also cool. I definately want a 1/350 TOS E, but if it isn't in the cards than so be it. The upcoming Batmobile looks awesome as well , as does the Pilgrim Observer. Round 2 keep doing what you are doing . I am extremely greatful for all that you have given us , and for everything that comes out in the future.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Shoot I have two unbuilt Reliants. Now I have to get the upgrade. Guess I can use the old ones to practice on. 

BTW, love the new art for Round 2's Star Trek line of kits. Not the old AMT designs, those have always been fuggly, but I like the new paintings/art style especially for the newer TOS and Motion Picture kits. They are eye catching, colorful, action packed eye candy with a lot of bling.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Great pics, Jaws! That's the kind of thing that I like to see with a new or upgraded old kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks much for the pics Jaws. 

I think there is also suppose to be a height fix to Reliant's edge as well.

Also, as pictured, the Romulan BOP now has all the feather decals from the filming miniature.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

didn't the original issue have all the feathers too?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Minor changes to the decals

Those "wave forms" to the far right and far left are not on the original sheet

Ya, I have an original issue Rom-BOP in my stash


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> didn't the original issue have all the feathers too?


The original didn't have the ones for the top of the 'wings' nor the 'rudder'.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

As stated in the past if R2 does decide to produe an TOS E in 1/350 they would not be able to put out anything else new for the year so maybe that is why some of their produts are disseapearing from their web site, and did any of you check the price on the decals for the 350 refit? Expensive!! Think about it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Solium said:


> Shoot I have two unbuilt Reliants. Now I have to get the upgrade. Guess I can use the old ones to practice on.


I have TEN unbuilt Reliants. Bought 'em for kitbash fodder when I heard Ertl was killing the Trek line.

Anybody want one? Or two?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

John P said:


> I have TEN unbuilt Reliants. Bought 'em for kitbash fodder when I heard Ertl was killing the Trek line.
> 
> Anybody want one? Or two?


How much are u asking John?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So why hasn't CultTVMan (Steve) have these yet?:freak:

Love to get them!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Sorry, I was a little busy this weekend. Here are some pics of the new Round 2 Star Trek kits I got. I didnt get the E-B as I never really cared for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did they thicken up the saucer as advertised? That would affect the rear of the saucer and the nacelle struts.
It doesn't look like they corrected the top bevel on the B/C deck, or did they?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I can tell you by looking at it, they did


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Guy Schlicter said:


> How much are u asking John?


How's $25 sound, including postage?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

What is the story on the cardboard LUT in some of the pictures?

Fans of the Apollo program want to know.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

The reliant looks good but from looking at the pictures it looks like they removed all the windows witch is good but then they don't give you decals for them with the kit. Are there lines for painting them on that I can't see in the pictures?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I suppose you could order a Reliant decal set from JT for the windows. That what I did for my original issue.

I'll probably pick up the KBOP for one with landing gear and new wing position. Otherwise I have an Ent. B with aztec decals from Acreation.

I hope they announce something like "we still make Star Trek kits" or "We don't make star trek kits." I don't care if they tell us what but just if they are anymore or not.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

cozmo said:


> What is the story on the cardboard LUT in some of the pictures?
> 
> Fans of the Apollo program want to know.


I built a 1/144 revell saturn 5. I found this awesome paper LUT on Ebay for $30. It is extremely hard to put together, but when finished it looks like the real thing . It is awesome
Here is a link to the company
http://educraftdiversions.org/
here is a link to a guy who built one'
http://cs.finescale.com/FSMCS/forums/t/116705.aspx?PageIndex=1


----------



## osikach (Jun 26, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> So did they thicken up the saucer as advertised? That would affect the rear of the saucer and the nacelle struts.
> It doesn't look like they corrected the top bevel on the B/C deck, or did they?


I'm kinda curious about these two things myself. I have about a half dozen of the older kits, but am still maybe considering picking one of these up. The one pic of the rear bulkhead looks about the same as the old kits. With the thickened saucer, does anyone know if the rear bulkhead from the Fed Mods correction kit will fit?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

do you seriously think they'd thicken the saucer and not the rear part?

Sure, they'd take the time and the effort to remove the lines and raise the height of the hull but not touch the rear bulkhead. :lol:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> do you seriously think they'd thicken the saucer and not the rear part?



Yes...


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Round 2. You mean the waana be Moebius.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

will you people start making sense?


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Guys I can tell you just by looking at the parts that the back has been thickened and the cut outs in the pylons are bigger it's just that not that much was added or taken away so it's hard to tell by looking at the pictures.


----------



## wayvryder (Apr 11, 2010)

How does a local hobby shop get these in stock and I can't find a single online retailer that is selling these new kits? All of the ones I've checked still say they're on preorder.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Blufusion said:


> Round 2. You mean the waana be Moebius.


Lets not start that stuff again.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

wayvryder said:


> How does a local hobby shop get these in stock and I can't find a single online retailer that is selling these new kits? All of the ones I've checked still say they're on preorder.


Try Megahobby.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

I never got anything from megahobby do you think they have them in stock or are they just taking preorders I don't want to order it and have it take a mouth to get here.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Their website shows them as being in stock. You could always call and ask.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just ordered the Romulan Bird of Prey from them. It's in stock, ordered last Friday, ships tomorrow for a Saturday delivery.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

holt32 said:


> I don't want to order it and have it take a mouth to get here.


I think they usually deliver by mail or UPS, not by mouth.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tanks John :thumbsup: and yes I know I misspelled that


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

John P said:


> I think they usually deliver by mail or UPS, not by mouth.


Gives new meaning to the term 'lip service'.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I picked up my copy of the Romulan Bird of Prey today at Hobbytown USA in Vancouver, WA. Great looking kit, and not too shabby for $23! I think I might build this one once I finish my battle damaged Reliant.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Stopped at my local Hoobytown today and they had the RBOP on the shelf. Only got one in so I snapped it up. This repop has some nice improvements over the old kit including options for either clear hemispherical or the old "bed knob" bussards, a plasma emitter, and decals for the upper wings and tailfin. The poseable stand is also nice.
Think I'll make this my next build!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I still have to get the Reliant and Klingon Bird of Prey


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just put together the Romulan BOP . There are a ton of seams on the bottom , so I filled them. It is frigid in south jersey. Does anyone know of a brush on primer for styrene. I have spray cans, but its too cold outside


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Tamiya makes a great brush-on primer.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

how do you guys think i feel about the weather.........its been -1 all day, can't spray anything. 

I'll have to look into that brush on primer.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> how do you guys think i feel about the weather.........its been -1 all day, can't spray anything.
> 
> I'll have to look into that brush on primer.


That sucks man. It's expected to get to 65 degrees F here in the Bay Area today. Pretty much 65-68 the coming week too. A little chilly, but I can stand it if I wear my flannel.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

If it's warm inside but cold outside and the humidity is <65%, you should be okay.

I wonder what very little humidity would do to a paint job. Something like between 0 and 30 percent.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I... just kinda go ahead and spray in the basement, without checking a weather station.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

I've learned down here in Southeast Texas (the hard way) that it's a good idea to check the humidity before going out to paint. I've had to strip and repaint a few paint jobs that were ruined because of it.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I have my Reliant, Enterprise B, & Romulan BOP on it's way in the mail


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Went to my LHS today. The Romulan BOP was already sold out.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Edge said:


> Thanks much for the pics Jaws.
> 
> I think there is also suppose to be a height fix to Reliant's edge as well.
> 
> Also, as pictured, the Romulan BOP now has all the feather decals from the filming miniature.


I have the old kit of the Reliant right here, and I can tell just from the pics that the height of the saucer has been expanded, and the A-B decks look different as well.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am finishing up the Romulan BOP. Just have to do a little painting and dull coat it. I think it came out good. I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Since I don't recall just which thread I saw it on, there have been several lately, about the decals for the PL 359 refit being removed from R2s web site so I will post the info here, the decals are BACK!!!! And they are due out in April. That's all folks.:wave:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

The webmaster at R2 is probably laughing his fool head off by randomly removing things from the site and watching people freak out


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tower hobbies had the reliant Aztec decals in stock. I just ordered them . They will be here next week. $26.99 plus shipping. cant wait to see them


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> I... just kinda go ahead and spray in the basement, without checking a weather station.


... and have suffered no ill effects!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SteveR said:


> ... and have suffered no ill effects!


That am coorekt!


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

John P said:


> I... just kinda go ahead and spray in the basement, without checking a weather station.


Like a cat, you mark the basement as your territory. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And my wife is afraid to enter!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thats what that smell is huh?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahem ........  










Read about it at http://bruce-domain.blogspot.com/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The hell?!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

It's not real.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

An early April Fools, I'm sure. A brand new kit would not sport the name "AMT". Frankly, it's a little offensive to see some Photoshop stuff like this when Moebius has paid for the licence, given us two great kits, and more are on the way.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Its a joke guys. When did the galactica comes with landing gears? I did it to see who were telling the world I said AMT was coming out with a galactica kit. It's in my blog


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ryoga said:


> Its a joke guys. When did the galactica comes with landing gears? I did it to see who were telling the world I said AMT was coming out with a galactica kit. It's in my blog


Thanks for putting my Klingon BOP in your blog. Nice to see my stuff in other forums


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Jaws62666

Actually I have to thank you for those images. It helped made up my mind. Just purchased the BOP from Starship Modeller


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ryoga said:


> Hi Jaws62666
> 
> Actually I have to thank you for those images. It helped made up my mind. Just purchased the BOP from Starship Modeller


No problem. It is a great kit. I cant wait to start painting it


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Meanwhile, as Round 2 brings back its 1/350 decals, here comes Revell:

http://www.revell.de/index.php?id=2...e&KZSLPG=&offset=4&cmd=show&ARARTN=04880&sp=1


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Kit said:


> Meanwhile, as Round 2 brings back its 1/350 decals, here comes Revell:
> 
> http://www.revell.de/index.php?id=2...e&KZSLPG=&offset=4&cmd=show&ARARTN=04880&sp=1


Cool, just in time for the 45th anniversary of the show in September! Great planning on Revell's part!!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

RSN said:


> Cool, just in time for the 45th anniversary of the show in September! Great planning on Revell's part!!


At 1/600 scale. How big will the Enterprise model be?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, the "650" scale is 18"

But if they keep to a "true" 600-scale - then 289m/600 = 18.96" or 19" rounded

They're saying 481mm = which is 18.93"

And don't forget - they're doing the D-7 in 600 scale as well

http://www.revell.de/index.php?id=2...&KZSLPG=&offset=15&cmd=show&ARARTN=04881&sp=1


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

USS Atlantis said:


> Well, the "650" scale is 18"
> 
> But if they keep to a "true" 600-scale - then 289m/600 = 18.96" or 19" rounded
> 
> ...


That will be much easier to find shelf space for. That is one of the main reasons I have not begun my refit....where to put it?!


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the same problem

Only complaint I might have - why not do it in 700-scale - same as surface ships; then you really can put it up for size comparison

Maybe - in my copious spare time - I'll scratch a 700-scale TOS-E - then put it next to my 700-scale Essex-Class Ticonderoga


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

USS Atlantis said:


> I have the same problem
> 
> Only complaint I might have - why not do it in 700-scale - same as surface ships; then you really can put it up for size comparison
> 
> Maybe - in my copious spare time - I'll scratch a 700-scale TOS-E - then put it next to my 700-scale Essex-Class Ticonderoga


At least with the 1/128 Seaview, from Moebius, it is long but narrow. That darn primary hull pushes the base over the edge of most standard shelves!


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Someone needs to tell StarTrek.com that the new movie Enterprise model kit isn't being made yet.. They have it listed in their store for $29.99 and shipping date for 2/14/2011

http://store.startrek.com/products/87501-star-trek-xi-enterprise-1-2500-model-kit


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Storvick said:


> Someone needs to tell StarTrek.com that the new movie Enterprise model kit isn't being made yet.. They have it listed in their store for $29.99 and shipping date for 2/14/2011


Maybe they know more than you?


----------



## OneAM (Jul 9, 2008)

I talked to a Hobbytown USA owner recently and he said that it was still in their catalog for February.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

They're having problems just getting decal sheets to market. I think you can all collectively exhale, and save your energy waiting for new kits from Round2. Time to go back to the model close, and look forward to the new Revell kits.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Storvick said:


> Someone needs to tell StarTrek.com that the new movie Enterprise model kit isn't being made yet.. They have it listed in their store for $29.99 and shipping date for 2/14/2011
> 
> http://store.startrek.com/products/87501-star-trek-xi-enterprise-1-2500-model-kit


Go ahead you can do it, aint nobody trying to stop you.:wave:


----------

